

Arduino founder calls out startup, Kickstarter in trademark dispute - zaaaaz
http://www.wired.com/design/2012/11/smartduino/

======
jacquesm
This is a classic case of trademark confusion. The question is what the best
course forward is, and I'm not 100% sure I see a way out in which both end
users and the Arduino TM holder would all benefit. If he sues then a good
chunk of the money that was deposited by KS backers of the project will be
spent on lawyers, if he doesn't he's making it clear that the Arduino
trademark is not defended which will lead to a lot of copy-cats.

Tricky situation.

~~~
escaped_reddit
I thought arduino was open so others could copy it and even build new versions
of it?

------
digitalWestie
The arduino guys have drawn a pretty good line in my opinion. They've allowed
various clone to be similarly named as a sort of homage but smartduino is
crossing a line in my opinion.

